# Suggest a new ups..



## deadcode00 (Jan 13, 2015)

hey guys i need a new ups for my rig
 my configs are
processor-amd 8350
gpu-amd6850
motherboard-asus m5a97 rev-2.0
powersupply-cs650m(active pfc)

and when you suggest please provide the link to buy as well if possible


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 14, 2015)

Try to find APC RS 800. 600 VA will be too low and 1 kVA will be too expensive.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 14, 2015)

what is your budget?


----------



## deadcode00 (Jan 15, 2015)

yes 600 va is too low.. because i bought it and it completely fail when i tried to game on my pc or in heavy load.. i will sell it to my friend tho.. my budget is 4000 rs to 5000 max...

btw does microtek 800va ups will be good?
Amazon.in: Buying Choices: Microtek 800VA UPS


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 15, 2015)

Get apc 1100va or at least cyber power bu1000.


----------



## vishpt (Feb 2, 2015)

How about luminous uno 1000va ?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 2, 2015)

deadcode00 said:


> yes 600 va is too low.. because i bought it and it completely fail when i tried to game on my pc or in heavy load.. i will sell it to my friend tho.. my budget is 4000 rs to 5000 max...
> 
> btw does microtek 800va ups will be good?
> Amazon.in: Buying Choices: Microtek 800VA UPS



i have been using the 800VA dual-battery microtek UPS for my PC for the past 1 year or more. had got it for 2-2.5k i think. have an APC UPS too (1.1kVA), being used with my TV and multimedia devices. the following is my PC's config:

i7 2600k
asus p8z68 v-pro
gskill ripjaws x 8GB DDR3 RAM
MSI GTX580 Lightning III 1.5GB
corsair tx850 v2
2 dvd burners
a fan controller
HAFX 
a 24" benq monitor
edifier da5000 pro speakers
canon MP287 AIO printer
plus, an xbox 360 console hooked to the same UPS

so did you finally buy one?

@vishpt - you may also take a note of this here.


----------



## vishpt (Feb 2, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> i have been using the 800VA dual-battery microtek UPS for my PC for the past 1 year or more. had got it for 2-2.5k i think. have an APC UPS too (1.1kVA), being used with my TV and multimedia devices. the following is my PC's config:
> 
> i7 2600k
> asus p8z68 v-pro
> ...


Yeah microtek UPS is good but it gives the beeping sound every 8-10 sec unlike APC ...... I am planning to buy one of the following 3 how about them please help( My budget is 4.5k max)

Luminous 1000Va Ups (Double Battery)
or
APC BE800-IND UPS
or
cyber power bu1000 UPS


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 2, 2015)

vishpt said:


> Yeah microtek UPS is good but it gives the beeping sound every 8-10 sec unlike APC ...... I am planning to buy one of the following 3 how about them please help( My budget is 4.5k max)
> 
> Luminous 1000Va Ups (Double Battery)
> or
> ...



my APC UPS also gives the beeping sound (the 1.1kVA model). out of the above 3, i would give the first preference to the APC one, and the Luminous one next.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 2, 2015)

CyberPower BU1000-IN -4500.


----------



## vishpt (Feb 3, 2015)

What is advantage of cyberpower ups....I haven't heard the brand frequently.....  how is luminous different.... performance wise.....


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Feb 3, 2015)

Microtek all the way. I have had 3 microtek ups. All 600va. And they have been working fine for 10yrs, 8yrs,7yrs respectively. I had to change the battery once for 2 and twice for one which is used the most though in that period. I don't know what I can ask fore more. 

Microtek have awesome quality. That's for sure. Haven't heard much bad about it as well. I will recommend microtek.

Also, I had an el-chepo psu to power my computers. One even have a graphic card. Never had a problem. If you have a good ups then also it can make an el chepo psu like intex and frontech successful.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 3, 2015)

REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> Microtek all the way. I have had 3 microtek ups. All 600va. And they have been working fine for 10yrs, 8yrs,7yrs respectively. I had to change the battery once for 2 and twice for one which is used the most though in that period. I don't know what I can ask fore more.
> 
> Microtek have awesome quality. That's for sure. Haven't heard much bad about it as well. I will recommend microtek.
> 
> *Also, I had an el-chepo psu to power my computers. One even have a graphic card. Never had a problem. If you have a good ups then also it can make an el chepo psu like intex and frontech successful.*



What did I just read? How does a good UPS make an el-chepo PSU successful?


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Feb 4, 2015)

Well you see, psu reduces the ripple etc-2. The ups basically makes the power output more regulated when it passes through it. As such the psu works better with ups rather than being connected to a direct power source. Specially at places where there is irregular voltages etc.

The psu is not tested at its extremes and thus makes things easier even for an el chepo psu(still that's not a rule of thumb). But, still I would suggest to go with a good brand ups to make things easier for other components specially Psu.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 4, 2015)

REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> Well you see, psu reduces the ripple etc-2. The ups basically makes the power output more regulated when it passes through it. As such the psu works better with ups rather than being connected to a direct power source. Specially at places where there is irregular voltages etc.
> 
> The psu is not tested at its extremes and thus makes things easier even for an el chepo psu(still that's not a rule of thumb). But, still I would suggest to go with a good brand ups to make things easier for other components specially Psu.



No UPS costing below 6k produces pure sine wave. They use step approximated sine wave which is miles away from pure sine wave and much much dirtier than the wave you get from wall outlet. Even if we consider that it somehow produces perfect sine wave, would quality of components in PSU, it's inter;s not matter? According to you if the input is good, output will also be good no matter what PSU is. WIthout taking this discussion further let me tell you that this is totally wrong and very very misleading.

Go through this thread - *www.digit.in/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/104472-basic-guide-right-power-supply.html

Never say this to anyone as you'll be misguiding them. Pure sine wave PSU's cost >5k like the APC PR series, etc.


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Feb 4, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> No UPS costing below 6k produces pure sine wave. They use step approximated sine wave which is miles away from pure sine wave and much much dirtier than the wave you get from wall outlet. Even if we consider that it somehow produces perfect sine wave, would quality of components in PSU, it's inter;s not matter? According to you if the input is good, output will also be good no matter what PSU is. WIthout taking this discussion further let me tell you that this is totally wrong and very very misleading.
> 
> Go through this thread - *www.digit.in/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/104472-basic-guide-right-power-supply.html
> 
> Never say this to anyone as you'll be misguiding them. Pure sine wave PSU's cost >5k like the APC PR series, etc.



Listen, I never said that a PSU doesn't matter. Don't twist my words. I just said that a good ups decreases the chance of failure of a el chepo psu(i also said its not a thumb rule). But it makes the psu last longer as it doesn't have to work to it extremes with uneven voltages etc. 

A good ups(from branded company) even if it doesn't give pure sinewave is still very important. And can make a definate difference for a psu life. A psu that would die in 2yrs would probably last much longer with better ups.


----------

